

Greece and Spain helped postwar Germany recover. Spot the difference - binarray2000
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/feb/27/greece-spain-helped-germany-recover

======
JorgeGT
As a Spaniard, what a load of crap. We were given billions in European non-
refundable development transfers, and we wasted them away in unproductive
things like countless massive public projects: unneeded airports, "cities of
culture/arts/lights/water/etc.", high speed trains to nowhere and a massively
bloated public sector which sometimes seems to exists only to compete in
overlapping, redundancy and red tape. Combine that with an incredibly rigid
job market and spending-happy politicians and you get tons of debt and
unemployment.

